# Texas men can get pregnant?



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Men In Texas Having Abortions

This is beyond weird.


----------



## d2snow (Mar 17, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Some of the comments linking to this article are ROFLMAO worthy, especially the gratuitous quoting of George Carlin.


----------



## Suspecting (Jan 8, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> Some of the comments linking to this article are ROFLMAO worthy, especially the gratuitous quoting of George Carlin.


Indeed some funny comments.



> "Just drink lots of beer. You'll look pregnant again in no time."
> "I don't think shi*ting out 2lbs of BBQ constitutes as an abortion."
> "He delivers a baby every day after morning coffee."


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes, Texas men can get pregnant. This is due to Chuck Norris living there. When he masturbates, everyone in the state gets pregnant.


----------

